# Topic Of The Fortnight Till 31, July, 2008



## Admin (Jul 15, 2008)

*Which topics should win this week/fortnight/month nomination contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month?*
Topic of the Week/Fortnight/Month is a contest that select topics/posts on which we would as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week/fortnight/month. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the Topic of the Week/Fortnight/Month selection. *You can start you own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month?*
Topic Of The Week/Fortnight/Month is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topic by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 below the first post of topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week/month are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the week/Fortnight/month, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our Hall of Fame section, So, let us see whose topics win the contest in the inaugural edition!!*

Have fun nominating the best topics available at SPN!

Enjoy!!

SPN Administration


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 15, 2008)

*Food for thought: BE DIFFERENT*

I found this [post=83063]post[/post] on "Food for thought: BE DIFFERENT" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Fortnight 15, Week 31, July, 2008"


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Topic 15,  31, July, 2008*

*I found this **post** on "Food for thought: BE DIFFERENT" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Fortnight 15, Week 31, July, 2008"*<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 15, 2008)

*Food for thought: BE DIFFERENT*

I found this [post=83063]post[/post] on "Food for thought: BE DIFFERENT" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Fortnight 15, Week 31, July, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 16, 2008)

*Humble reminder: WHAT IS SEWA ?*

I found this [post=83123]post[/post] on "Humble reminder: WHAT IS SEWA ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Fortnight 15, Week 31, July, 2008"


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Jul 17, 2008)

*Humble reminder: WHAT IS SEWA ?*

I found this [post=83123]post[/post] on "Humble reminder: WHAT IS SEWA ?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 31, July, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Jul 18, 2008)

*Sikhism : An Offshoot of Hinduism*

I found this [post=83247]post[/post] on "Sikhism : An Offshoot of Hinduism" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 31, August, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 19, 2008)

*Kirtan by Ragis Harjit Singh/Gurdeep Singh Jji*

I found this [post=83317]post[/post] on "Kirtan by Ragis Harjit Singh/Gurdeep Singh Jji" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 31, August, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Jul 19, 2008)

*Do We As Sikh's Believe That There Is Going To Be A Great War In The Future?*

I found this [post=83035]post[/post] on "Do We As Sikh's Believe That There Is Going To Be A Great War In The Future?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 31, August, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Jul 19, 2008)

*Do You Think You Are Khalsa?*

I found this [post=53177]post[/post] on "Do You Think You Are Khalsa?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 31, August, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 20, 2008)

*Do You Think You Are Khalsa?*

I found this [post=53177]post[/post] on "Do You Think You Are Khalsa?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 31, August, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 20, 2008)

*An Emperor's Test*

I found this [post=82879]post[/post] on "An Emperor's Test" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 31, August, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 21, 2008)

*Do We As Sikh's Believe That There Is Going To Be A Great War In The Future?*

I found this [post=83035]post[/post] on "Do We As Sikh's Believe That There Is Going To Be A Great War In The Future?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 32, August, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 21, 2008)

*Sikhism : An Offshoot of Hinduism*

I found this [post=83247]post[/post] on "Sikhism : An Offshoot of Hinduism" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 32, August, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 22, 2008)

*Keep the Spark Alive*

I found this [post=83573]post[/post] on "Keep the Spark Alive" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 32, August, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 23, 2008)

*How I became a madman*

I found this [post=83689]post[/post] on "How I became a madman" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 32, August, 2008"


----------



## Randip Singh (Jul 24, 2008)

*How I Became A Madman*

I found this [post=83689]post[/post] on "How I Became A Madman" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 32, August, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 24, 2008)

*How I Became A Madman*

I found this [post=83689]post[/post] on "How I Became A Madman" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 32, August, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 24, 2008)

*Who Is Sikh? Who Is Not?*

I found this [post=83475]post[/post] on "Who Is Sikh? Who Is Not?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 32, August, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 24, 2008)

*The &quot;a&quot; Manifesto*

I found this [post=80504]post[/post] on "The &quot;a&quot; Manifesto" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 32, August, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 24, 2008)

*Japji Sahib: Way to God in Sikhism*

I found this [post=83761]post[/post] on "Japji Sahib: Way to God in Sikhism" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 32, August, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 27, 2008)

*Understanding Sikhism*

I found this [post=1684]post[/post] on "Understanding Sikhism" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic of the Fortnight Of The Fortnight 15, Week 32, August, 2008"


----------

